# Sergeant Brian Dulle



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Sergeant*

*Brian Dulle*

Warren County Sheriff's Office, OH
End of Watch: Tuesday, May 10, 2011

*Biographical Info*

Age: 36
Tour of Duty: 12 years
Badge Number: Not available

*Incident Details*

Cause of Death: Vehicular assault
Date of Incident: May 10, 2011
Weapon Used: Automobile
Suspect Info: Apprehended

Sergeant Brian Dulle was struck and killed by a suspect's vehicle while deploying stop sticks at the intersection of U.S. 42 and Utica Road.

The pursuit had been initiated by the Franklin Police Department and traveled into Warren County at 1:50 am. The suspect ran one cruiser off the road and into a ditch on U.S. 42 before continuing towards Utica Road. After striking Sergeant Dulle the suspect fled on foot but was arrested several hours later following a massive manhunt.

Sergeant Dulle was a U.S. Army veteran and had served with the Warren County Sheriff's Office for 12 years. He is survived by his wife, three children, parents, and two siblings.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Sgt. Dulle. 

Bealtaine éirí an bóthar chun bualadh leat, 
Go raibh an ghaoth a bhí riamh ar do dhroim 
Go dtaitní an ghrian go bog bláth ar do chlár éadain 
Agus an bháisteach go bog titim ar do réimsí 
Agus go gcasfar le chéile sinn arís, go gcoinní Dia Bealtaine 
tú i log a lámh


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sergeant Dulle


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

Rest in peace Sgt. Dulle


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Sgt


----------



## PPD54 (Apr 28, 2011)

RIP Sergeant


----------



## ArchAngel2 (Oct 11, 2005)

RIP Sir


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Rest in peace, Sgt. Dulle


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

R.I.P.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2011)

RIP Sergeant Dulle.


----------

